# Custom Rhoads style 7 string (second build project)



## RickyCigs (Aug 29, 2012)

Thought I would make a thread for this guitar build so that I could get a little feedback. This will be my second build, as my first was basically just a "can I do this?" kind of build. I might make a seperate thread for it at some point. 


Anyway, started working on my template during my coffee breaks. I work in a kitchen cabinet shop so I'm lucky enough to not have to buy all my own tools or supplies  

It's based loosely off a Rhoads V with more of a reverse LTD type headstock. The dimensions I'm following for the neck profile are from my Ibanez RG927qm. Not quite a Wizard neck, but still a really nice and thin feel/shape. 

The final plans are as follows:
Maple Neck thru 
Maple wings
Applewood fretboard (24 frets, 25.5" scale) 
Either grover or schaller locking tuners
Hard tail bridge
Seymour Duncan Blackouts set
Tru-oil finish


I'm sure some people will chime in with the usual "why that?" but I have my reasons. For example, it's only a 25.5" scale because I managed to get a professionally pre-slotted fretboard from a friend for next to nothing, it's all maple because it's the most common to get at my work, and I don't plan on standing up with it often since it will be heavy. And I'll be using active pickups mainly because I hate soldering, but also because I haven't had a chance to try the blackouts in anything yet. 

Please feel free to comment/criticize though as I would like to get better and plan on building more guitars in the future! 

Updates may be a little slow, but I'll try to keep them regular and not skip any steps.


----------



## animalwithin (Aug 30, 2012)

Love it man, anything to do with a Rhoads style guitar is awesome in my books! Specs sound great, keep us posted!


----------



## tekkadon d (Aug 31, 2012)

same if i were to build anything its exactly this with probably a reverse ibby headstock
cant wait to see how this progresses


----------



## RickyCigs (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks  the material should show up on thursday. Things are super busy at my work right now though so I may not be able to start for a couple weeks. I usually try to work on it during my coffee breaks. 15 minutes here and there will take me a hell of a long time to get a finished product though lol


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 31, 2012)

RickyCigs said:


> I usually try to work on it during my coffee breaks. 15 minutes here and there will take me a hell of a long time to get a finished product though lol


I couldn't live with that it would cause sleep less nights for me. This sounds like it will end up being awesome like a combination of Jesus and Fergie.


----------



## RickyCigs (Aug 31, 2012)

Dan_Vacant said:


> I couldn't live with that it would cause sleep less nights for me. This sounds like it will end up being awesome like a combination of Jesus and Fergie.



Well it will only be like that for a while. Once some of the idiots I work with catch up, I'll be able to spend some time after work every day working on it. When I'm working overtime though I don't much feel like staying late afterwards. Not my mention that I don't want my wife to leave me over a guitar lmao


----------



## RickyCigs (Sep 5, 2012)

Very small update. My material should arrive tomorrow morning and my tuner holes are plotted on my template as well as my side profile template is made. If everything goes well I should have my center section planed, sanded and glued together before the weekend.


----------



## RickyCigs (Sep 6, 2012)

My material showed up!! A few pieces cut. My neck/center section is cut and glued together. Tomorrow morning I'll snap some pics and then it's time to start planing and cutting. 10ft of 2" thick maple got short really fast lol


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 6, 2012)

:


----------



## RickyCigs (Sep 7, 2012)

Update for the day. Side profile cut. Truss rod channel cut. And after I took pics I glued in the truss rod and fillet and left them to dry at work. 

The bandsaw was super dull for my top angle cut so I had to leave a bunch of extra material to just sand off rather than burning the wood too close to my finished thickness. 

For cutting the lower section of the side profile it was a brand new blade and cut like butter  

On Monday I'll glue on the wings, Tuesday I'll plane everything even and then cut out my rough shape. 

I made my first mistake because of my material thickness. I didn't have enough depth to make my headstock long enough, so I'll have to glue a piece at the tip to extend the length. Kinda disappointed as I'll already have to glue a piece on each side to get my width, but after all it is a learning experience.


----------



## Saidincontext (Sep 7, 2012)

Beautiful man, 
I love how you cut the body


----------



## RickyCigs (Sep 7, 2012)

Saidincontext said:


> Beautiful man,
> I love how you cut the body



Thanks  I actually drew it all from scratch just starting with the fretboard dimensions. If the final product looks as good as the template, it should turn out well!


----------



## RickyCigs (Sep 10, 2012)

Monday update! 

Just glued on the wings  now I'll leave it to dry until tomorrow morning and then plane it all down flat. Then I'll draw on my template on the top side and bandsaw it out. Then things will really be taking shape! 

In the meantime ill work on a couple small things for it. The headstock design is still wider than the center section so l need a strip for that, and I have to cut out my "extension" for the end of the headstock to give it the right length and angle on the end. 

Here's a couple pics for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## AmbienT (Sep 10, 2012)

Only thing I can pick that's off about it is the V part of the rhoads is centred and blunt to look "correct", although that is just my personal opinion on the aesthetics so don't even worry if it doesn't bother you 

It looks like an incredible start i've wanted a 7string rhoads for years now


----------



## RickyCigs (Sep 10, 2012)

A5phyx1at1on said:


> Only thing I can pick that's off about it is the V part of the rhoads is centred and blunt to look "correct", although that is just my personal opinion on the aesthetics so don't even worry if it doesn't bother you
> 
> It looks like an incredible start i've wanted a 7string rhoads for years now



I wanted the lower horn to be back a little to give better access to the higher frets. More like the alexi laiho signatures I guess it would be. Not quite as far back though as I think they look stupid lol

And thank you  I've wanted a Rhoads 7 for quite a while too. I was torn between building another super strat and this, but I couldn't resist the V. Not to mention that my wife picked this shape out of the options I showed her!


----------



## RickyCigs (Sep 10, 2012)

Another update for the day already! I glued my wings early enough that I could run the whole thing through the planer at the end of the day. Then I marked the body portion of my template and started cutting my rough shape. Starting to really look like a guitar now


----------



## RickyCigs (Sep 11, 2012)

Fixed my design flaw today and glued on the build up for my headstock shape. Also sanded the outline quite a bit neater too. 

Tomorrow I'll cut out the headstock and glue on the fretboard


----------



## animalwithin (Sep 11, 2012)

This is legit Ricky, can't wait to see the final guitar!! Are the edges going to be bevelled on the body?


----------



## RickyCigs (Sep 11, 2012)

animalwithin said:


> This is legit Ricky, can't wait to see the final guitar!! Are the edges going to be bevelled on the body?




Thanks!  That's actually the only thing I haven't decided on yet. I know that I'm going to try and make a really nice transition between the neck and body, but still unsure about the front. 

I also changed my mind about the pickup choice. I'll be probably picking some up this weekend, so we'll see what turns out from there.


----------



## RickyCigs (Sep 12, 2012)

Progress progress progress!!! If I had all my hardware already this thing would be done in the next couple weeks! Lol 


Here's some more pictures worth at least a thousand words


----------



## RickyCigs (Sep 12, 2012)

Another small update. Sanded down the excess fretboard. I purposely left it larger so that it would be easier to glue and work with, without worrying about making it too small. 

Not sure if I want to leave the end of the fretboard curving with the body line, but I kind of like it so I'll have to see how it looks further down the road. Let me know what you guys think! 

Also, I decided to bring it home and put it on my spare hanger so that people at work would keep their grubby hands off it! I dont wanna see a busted off point at this stage!!!!


















The guitar to the left of it in the one pic is my first build


----------



## animalwithin (Sep 13, 2012)

I freakin love this!!! What color are you going for on the body?


----------



## RickyCigs (Sep 13, 2012)

animalwithin said:


> I freakin love this!!! What color are you going for on the body?



Thanks a lot  its nice to be getting all positive feedback. 

I think I'm just gonna go for a straight Tru-oil finish. I had considered dying the Tru oil or doing a stain first, but still not sure. 

Luckily I have about 50 different stains to choose from at my work and a bunch of scraps that I can test them on first lol 

I'm still a little torn about the fretboard and if I want to leave it going with the body lines or not. 

I also thought of something today that made me rethink my pickups. How the hell do I drill a hole from the neck pickup to the bridge pickup hole? Lol so I'm just gonna do a basic one pickup guitar. I don't really solo anyway  

Another thing to mention too is that I'll be mostly sitting down playing this, so I decided my best bet is to use a telecaster control plate and mount my output jack where the tone knob would be so that it's on the front and out of the way of my leg. 
That will also make routing the body easier and minimal. More wood=more tone!


----------



## crazygtr (Sep 14, 2012)

Fretboard will look wrong like that, I'll advise to finish the taper. Nice build by the way.


----------



## darren (Sep 14, 2012)

Love those "slashes" of lighter colour on the fretboard! Coming along nicely.


----------



## RickyCigs (Sep 14, 2012)

Put in the fret markers today. Just have to sand them all down. Damn photobucket isn't working for me though so pics will have to wait


----------



## RickyCigs (Sep 15, 2012)

Photobucket finally started working for me again! 

Heres the inlays in the fretboard pre-sanding. The hole for my marker on the 15th fret went a little crooked on me  not the end of the world though. 







I also ordered most of my hardware today so in a few weeks I can put it all together!! Not sure if I wanna do the finish before I drill the holes and do my routing, but I might get too anxious not too. 

Slight issue with the hardware is that the idiot ordered the chrome bridge instead of the black one and I live an hour and a half outside the city. So now I have to paint the damn thing...


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 15, 2012)

I'd personally tell him to order you the proper bridge. Repainting hardware can be tricky business from what I can tell and if it can be avoided it should be. I think it would only create a bigger headache for you.


----------



## RickyCigs (Sep 15, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> I'd personally tell him to order you the proper bridge. Repainting hardware can be tricky business from what I can tell and if it can be avoided it should be. I think it would only create a bigger headache for you.



Yeah, I've already changed my mind since then. I'm gonna call Monday and get them to change it since it won't actually be ordered before then anyway. No sense putting all this work in and having one half assed part


----------



## HighPotency (Sep 16, 2012)

RickyCigs said:


> I also thought of something today that made me rethink my pickups. How the hell do I drill a hole from the neck pickup to the bridge pickup hole? Lol so I'm just gonna do a basic one pickup guitar. I don't really solo anyway



It's not very difficult, actually. You just need a cordless drill and a long, thin bit that's somewhat flexible but big enough for the wire to get through.

Then you approach from the top of the guitar and drill through the side wall of the pickup route into the control cavity. As long as your angle is roughly correct you'll end up drilling the channel through.


----------



## RickyCigs (Sep 16, 2012)

HighPotency said:


> It's not very difficult, actually. You just need a cordless drill and a long, thin bit that's somewhat flexible but big enough for the wire to get through.
> 
> Then you approach from the top of the guitar and drill through the side wall of the pickup route into the control cavity. As long as your angle is roughly correct you'll end up drilling the channel through.



I had considered that, but I really never use the neck pickup so I figured it would be a good way to cut down on costs. Now I'm just going to to using the switch as a coil tap. 

Today I'll order my final pieces of hardware. The wife offered to use her credit card since I'm an idiot and ruined my credit lol 

All that's left to order is the tuning pegs, volume knob, switch knob and a sheet of pick guard material to make my truss rod cover out of. And a truss rod cover for my first build too since I never bothered to put one on.....


----------



## RickyCigs (Sep 16, 2012)

Fret markers sanded flush and fretboard sanded to 400 grit





Frets pounded in place. 











Frets filed down. Probably my least favorite part of guitar building... Just have finish all the slightly rough edges on the top side of the fretboard, but I'm gonna wait until I have the neck carved. 






It's looking more like I'm going to do a stain underneath the Tru-oil. Tomorrow at work I'll pick a color and possibly post a sample. I think I'm probably gonna lose my mind looking at the guitar while I wait for my hardware to show up though!!! 

Oh, and an update on the final specs, pickup will be a Dimarzio CrunchLab 7 as I'm a huge fan of them and have one in my rg927qm, tuners will be Gotoh SG38 from warmoth.


----------



## RickyCigs (Sep 17, 2012)

Small update. Got the right bridge on order, stained a sample piece and started on the coats of Tru-oil to make sure that I like it. The only sample I had at work was lacquered which gave it a different look. Tomorrow I'll start to carve the neck! Then once that's done it's the waiting game for my parts to arrive. I don't want to do any staining or oiling until I've assembled and test-fitted everything. Just in case I screw something up, it will be easier to patch and then stain and oil rather than fix the finish. 

I even thought things through enough to drill out my tuner holes on my template so that I not only can just mark the holes from it on my headstock, but I can test fit them on the template before I even drill into my finished headstock  

It's gonna be a long 2 or 3 weeks waiting for my hardware...


----------



## RickyCigs (Sep 18, 2012)

Started the rough carving of the neck today in my free time. Once I'm done the same amount on the other side I'll start working it down more until its the proper profile. The transition into the body on the other side will be quite a bit longer for comfort purposes. 

Tomorrow I'll upload a pic of my color sample


----------



## Levi79 (Sep 19, 2012)

Should be really cool!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Sep 19, 2012)

big fan of v's myself. 

subscribed...anxious to see how this turns out.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Sep 19, 2012)

Err, radius... I see none? That's unorthodox.

I'm loving the hell out of that fretboard and the neck heel so far!


----------



## RickyCigs (Sep 19, 2012)

Pikka Bird said:


> Err, radius... I see none? That's unorthodox.
> 
> I'm loving the hell out of that fretboard and the neck heel so far!



You are correct. No fretboard radius. Keeping things simple I guess you could say lol 


And thanks everyone for the positive comments! It's nice to see other people as anxious as I am to get this thing done!! Lol


----------



## Webmaestro (Sep 19, 2012)

RickyCigs said:


> You are correct. No fretboard radius. Keeping things simple I guess you could say lol
> 
> 
> And thanks everyone for the positive comments! It's nice to see other people as anxious as I am to get this thing done!! Lol



Sweet... a flat fretboard! I've always wanted to try that (on an electric). Definitely old-hat to Classical guitar players, but still uncommon on electrics.


----------



## RickyCigs (Sep 19, 2012)

Started sculpting the other side of the neck and the transition into the body. Didn't get very far but I was busy doing other stuff and my arms were already tired lol


----------



## RickyCigs (Sep 20, 2012)

Color sample


----------



## RickyCigs (Sep 20, 2012)

Finished sculpting and sanding the neck tonight. Things are looking good


----------



## MaxAidingAres (Sep 20, 2012)

you do not understand how jelly I am


----------



## RickyCigs (Sep 20, 2012)

MaxAidingAres said:


> you do not understand how jelly I am



Lol probably not, but I'm flattered  

I've been checking my tracking number every day hoping my tuners are getting closer! The wait is killing me! Then the rest of my stuff is coming from two different places... Luckily only my Seymour Duncan liberator is coming from the one place


----------



## RickyCigs (Sep 21, 2012)

I've put off sanding the front and back of the body so that if I make a small nick or indent when I'm routing my pickup and control cavity, it can be easily sanded out without losing too much, if any thickness. 

However, I've been pretty tempted to start sanding it all down and stain it... I can stain it any day at my work in our spray booth and it will only take me 5-10 minutes. Of course, then the Tru-oil will take me a week or so to get all the coats that I want on it. 

I hate the waiting game....


----------



## RickyCigs (Sep 24, 2012)

Another small update while I impatiently wait for my hardware. Sculpted a bit of the back of the body where my leg will sit and sanded the back down to 400 grit. It's so nice and smooth on the entire rear of the guitar now  

Just need to round the edges a tiny bit and the back is done. 

Anyway, here's some pics!


----------



## RickyCigs (Sep 27, 2012)

Today the waiting was driving me so nuts, I started making a neck for a future project out of my leftover material and some scrap I found. It's a 5 piece maple/walnut. And it's going to be big enough to do a 10 string lol I'll post some pics tomorrow when I get it glued together.


----------



## RickyCigs (Sep 28, 2012)

Here's my leftover material being put to good use. This beast is 4-3/4" wide! Should be enough to cut out a headstock without even adding any bits on the side lol


----------



## Dabo Fett (Sep 29, 2012)

God damn that's an awesome neck. I don't know about a 10 string but that neck is going to be awesome. Any idea on a body shape?


----------



## RickyCigs (Sep 29, 2012)

Dabo Fett said:


> God damn that's an awesome neck. I don't know about a 10 string but that neck is going to be awesome. Any idea on a body shape?



Probably just a variation of a super strat. That style has seem to become my favorite. 

There's a really nice solid chunk of bamboo sitting at my work, but my wife would probably kill me if I spent any money on another build since the V still isn't done lol that's why I used my already paid for material to start a neck. 

Oh, and I'm going for either a 9 or 10 string because everyone has 8's now. I have to keep up with rondo right?  maybe I should do an 11 string.... Lmao


----------



## RickyCigs (Oct 2, 2012)

Still waiting on my parts. The pickup and nut have showed up at l&m, but I need the bridge to make sure my measurements are right!! 

So in the meantime, here's a slightly updated neck pic.


----------



## RickyCigs (Oct 4, 2012)

Woohoo!! My tuners showed up today along with my sheet of pickguard material to make my truss rod cover. Tomorrow I should have an update with pics. Now if my damn bridge would just show up I could mark things out and route already! 

Been very tempted to start the finish before routing. I have to have patience though. I don't wanna wreck my finish before I'm even done the guitar. The problem is that Im not an overly patient guy so it might end up happening anyway lol


----------



## xMaNgOxKusHx (Oct 4, 2012)

This build is gonna be sick dude, really excited to see the outcome!


----------



## RickyCigs (Oct 5, 2012)

Friday morning update! Tuners test fitted. Just have to drill the pilot hole for the small screws on the back.


----------



## RickyCigs (Oct 6, 2012)

Well lame news for me. Long & Mcquade didn't bother to tell me that my bridge, ferrules and control plate are back ordered until October 26th.... I got my pickup my I can't route my holes for anything until I have the bridge... 

Sooooo...... I started with the first few coats of Tru-oil on the back side  I decided against using a stain and went for the natural look. The maple looks great already and has an almost quilted look to it. I'll upload a pic, but I'm not sure if my camera will do it justice.


----------



## RickyCigs (Oct 6, 2012)

Forgot to upload this yesterday. 








Nvm... The pic just didn't load for me lol


----------



## RickyCigs (Oct 8, 2012)

Here's the "completed" back side. I'll just need to drill for the ferrules when I get them. I think it was about 6 coats of Tru-oil.


----------



## RickyCigs (Oct 10, 2012)

So my damn bridge is back ordered until the 26th, so now I won't be done until November since the oiling will take a least a couple days  

Yesterday I did the final mounting of my tuning pegs since I oiled the front side of the headstock. Today I cut out the shape of my truss rod cover. Only to realize that I don't have any screws for it... 

I'm going crazy looking at this thing on my wall unfinished!!!!!!!


----------



## RickyCigs (Oct 11, 2012)

Not a guitar progress pic, but here's my new key rack in progress. It's made from a slab of bamboo with about 4 or 5 coats of, you guessed it, Tru-oil lol


----------



## RickyCigs (Oct 13, 2012)

I think this is adequate for holding me and the wifeys keys lol

Can you tell I'm bored waiting for my parts? Lol


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 14, 2012)

I'll apologize in advance for this:

But does it djent?


----------



## RickyCigs (Oct 14, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> I'll apologize in advance for this:
> 
> But does it djent?




Damn right it does!!


----------



## RickyCigs (Oct 17, 2012)

Small random update as I'm STILL waiting for parts. Made myself a jig for my pickup cavity, only to stupidly realize that it's gonna be too small to be able to clamp in place and get the router flat  


Hmm... Actually, now that I think of it, maybe I could dado a slot on the side to put the clamp in so that it's out of the way...


----------



## RickyCigs (Oct 18, 2012)

Random picness.... Made a new template. Botched the first try of course... The second try worked out nicely. I used a drill bit the same size as the router bit I'll be using in the corners and the pickup wings sections so that my corners were perfectly round and the router would go through a lot smoother. 







On that note, only 1 more week as of tomorrow until my bridge, ferrules and control plate are due to arrive. Then it should only take me one day to route and drill and a few days of oiling.


----------



## Adam Partridge (Oct 19, 2012)

RickyCigs said:


> I had considered that, but I really never use the neck pickup so I figured it would be a good way to cut down on costs. Now I'm just going to to using the switch as a coil tap.
> 
> 
> > Yo, dunno if anybody else has pointed this out, but you can't coil tap Blackouts. Quote from some forum:
> ...


----------



## RickyCigs (Oct 19, 2012)

Adam Partridge said:


> RickyCigs said:
> 
> 
> > I had considered that, but I really never use the neck pickup so I figured it would be a good way to cut down on costs. Now I'm just going to to using the switch as a coil tap.
> ...


----------



## RickyCigs (Oct 24, 2012)

Getting my parts tomorrow night, so expect some updates this weekend!! I hope to be totally finished by Halloween


----------



## svarta blixten (Oct 24, 2012)

Awesome tread! I'll follow this project bro. Wish u good luck

Me love RR-guitars


----------



## RickyCigs (Oct 24, 2012)

svarta blixten said:


> Awesome tread! I'll follow this project bro. Wish u good luck
> 
> Me love RR-guitars



You may not have long to follow lol hopefully I'll be done right quickly. Everything else went super fast and I didn't even spend too much time working on it


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 25, 2012)

Hell yes!


----------



## RickyCigs (Oct 27, 2012)

First pic is just after routing. Second is after drilling for the bridge, as well as the holes for the wiring and two coats of Tru oil. Should definitely be done or close to it this weekend!!


----------



## RickyCigs (Oct 27, 2012)

One issue I ran into yesterday was that the screws that came with my bridge were cheap as hell and one of them already broke off during the test fitting :'( now ill have to chop the piece off shorter and glue it in place so that it looks proper...


----------



## RickyCigs (Oct 28, 2012)

98% finished!! Just have to slot the nut and put the strings on  

Here's some picture goodness




















My homemade truss rod cover even worked out fairly well  the way I have my output jack on the control plate will make things super comfortable for me to play sitting down. I didn't bother with strap buttons yet since I don't see myself playing it standing up/in a band in the near future. 

Opinions? Comments? Questions?


----------



## ECGuitars (Oct 28, 2012)

Lookin pretty good for your first build!


----------



## andrx (Oct 28, 2012)

nice


----------



## RickyCigs (Oct 28, 2012)

It's actually my second build lol (title of the thread 

But thank you  it turned out fairly well. My first build was a rushed attempt just to see if I could do it. Bolt on neck, totally basic. Not to mention that I traced the body and just modified a traced headstock on it. 

This one was 100% drawn and designed by me. 

Oh, and here's a totally finished product pic:


----------



## animalwithin (Oct 29, 2012)

You're my hero Cigs, that is one heck of a job!!!


----------



## RickyCigs (Oct 29, 2012)

animalwithin said:


> You're my hero Cigs, that is one heck of a job!!!



Thanks!!


----------



## RickyCigs (Oct 29, 2012)

http://m.soundcloud.com/rickycigs/kangaroos-cant-walk-backwards

Here's a little ditty done with the new axe. It needs a little bit of fret work, but overall plays well already and sounds just as good as my premium series ibanez!  they're both using the same pickup and neither is really brighter than the other. One being the all maple V and the other a basswood body with maple neck. 

I'm very happy with the outcome. Learnt some things to do and not to do, made exactly the guitar I wanted and had some fun in the process. 3 things you can't do when you just buy a guitar.


----------



## meambobbo (Oct 29, 2012)

love it! and those points - it could definitely double as a murder weapon.


----------



## RickyCigs (Oct 29, 2012)

meambobbo said:


> love it! and those points - it could definitely double as a murder weapon.



Thanks!! And oddly enough, I actually just slightly cut myself on the leg with one of them tonight lmao


----------



## RickyCigs (Nov 6, 2012)

Started making what I planned on being a custom case for my guitar. It's now turned into a guitar fortress. This thing is massive and heavy as hell. It would have been a bit lighter but the only thing I could get for free was 1/2" plywood. Anyway, here it is in progress. It will be finished in black laquer on the outside and felt/styrofoam on the inside.


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Nov 7, 2012)

It sounds abrill as it looks. The fingerboard, dont know if it is the light or the grain, but it looks sexy as fuck.


----------



## RickyCigs (Nov 7, 2012)

welsh_7stinger said:


> It sounds abrill as it looks. The fingerboard, dont know if it is the light or the grain, but it looks sexy as fuck.



It's both  and thank you


----------



## RickyCigs (Nov 9, 2012)

Here's the case after black laquer. Very pleased with how smooth the top turned out. I'm almost disappointed that I didn't do the guitar the same now. I didn't realize how easy it was to get a perfect finish with this stuff!!


----------



## RickyCigs (Nov 9, 2012)

Also, I started working more on my 10 string neck while I was bored so I may have to start a new thread for that. I also have a blank cut that I may use to make a telecaster neck for a friend


----------



## Mehnike (Dec 14, 2012)

Excellent looking geetar!


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Dec 16, 2012)

You know, I saw this thread so many times and since I've never really liked that body shape I never bothered to click on it. It wasn't until someone (bless 'em) necro'd your thread about the applewood fretboard that I got interested. And while I'm not crazy about the V shape, I'll gladly go on record with "DAT FRETBOARD!!"


----------



## RickyCigs (Dec 16, 2012)

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> You know, I saw this thread so many times and since I've never really liked that body shape I never bothered to click on it. It wasn't until someone (bless 'em) necro'd your thread about the applewood fretboard that I got interested. And while I'm not crazy about the V shape, I'll gladly go on record with "DAT FRETBOARD!!"



Lmao thanks! It's definitely unique. I see a ton of different types of fretboards on this forum, but I've never seen another applewood  

On a side note, it smells great when sanded!


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Dec 16, 2012)

RickyCigs said:


> On a side note, it smells great when sanded!



Mmmmmmm


----------

